# Arizona: Applying for CCW first-timer



## Deniece.R1987 (May 3, 2020)

Hello - I’m applying for my CCW for Arizona and was wondering if there’s anyone out there who’s recently gotten their permit? AZ is a constitutional-carry state but there’s so many reasons for me to have this permit. I’ve reached out to DPS multiple times and they seem to beat around the bush. I already have the packet, with the finger prints, etc. but I’m confused on the course I need to take. With a lot of places shut down or limited spaces available, I was trying to find out if anyone’s ever taken an online training course. I’ve seen so many, I wasn’t sure if they qualify. I don’t think the DPS site says anything about that, but there’s a memorandum posted from NRA saying they do not ( but that was from 2011). Any help would be appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This site might come in handy.

Most gun shops can provide an instructional class themselves, or direct you to one.

https://www.azdps.gov/services/public/cwp


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. In today’s times where government refuses to protect its citizens we must be prepared to protect ourselves. You are wise to get your CCW. Even in open carry states it does provide legal protections. Remember a EDC doesn’t do any good if you aren’t wearing it. Take care.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Deniece.R1987 said:


> Hello - I'm applying for my CCW for Arizona and was wondering if there's anyone out there who's recently gotten their permit? AZ is a constitutional-carry state but there's so many reasons for me to have this permit. I've reached out to DPS multiple times and they seem to beat around the bush. I already have the packet, with the finger prints, etc. but I'm confused on the course I need to take. With a lot of places shut down or limited spaces available, I was trying to find out if anyone's ever taken an online training course. I've seen so many, I wasn't sure if they qualify. I don't think the DPS site says anything about that, but there's a memorandum posted from NRA saying they do not ( but that was from 2011). Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an Arizona CCW. In order to get the permit you must take an approved course and qualify at the range with a handgun. That alone would rule out an online course. The permit is good for 5 years. To renew it all you have to do is pay the fee.

There are a number of indoor ranges in Arizona that offer the courses. You'll just have to find one within your area or within driving distance.

Congratulations on taking the initiative on getting the permit even though it is not required by law to carry a weapon either open or concealed in Arizona. With the permit you may enter an establishment that serves alcohol providing that you don't consume alcoholic beverages and it is not posted. Without a CCW you may not enter those establishments while carrying a firearm PERIOD. There's not too many restaurants that don't serve beer or wine.

You will also be able to buy a firearm without undergoing the NICS check and you'll have reciprocity with 37 other states.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Reciprocity is a big deal if you want to travel anywhere. I have a Georgia resident and a Utah non resident permit. With those I can pretty much go anywhere except the anti gun states of NY, Jersey, Delaware, Mass, Il, Cal and a couple others out there. I dont really care to go there anyhow. Funny but now that I carry all the time I feel naked without it and especially if I HAVE to go to NY to see family and friends.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> *Reciprocity is a big deal if you want to travel anywhere.* I have a Georgia resident and a Utah non resident permit. With those I can pretty much go anywhere except the anti gun states of NY, Jersey, Delaware, Mass, Il, Cal and a couple others out there. I dont really care to go there anyhow. Funny but now that I carry all the time I feel naked without it and especially if I HAVE to go to NY to see family and friends.


The only thing you have to be concerned about are local ordinances that may be more restrictive than state laws. Some state's don't have preemption laws that prohibit counties and municipalities from passing their own laws. For me New York State comes to mind, I'm sure there are others?

The only state's that I may find myself in are Utah, New Mexico and Nevada. Indian reservations are a whole other issue. As far as I'm concerned as long as you're a law abiding citizen you should be free to carry anywhere in the country, except for maybe a few sensitive places like a courtroom. At least in a courtroom there are armed security. Most other so called gun free zones are a recipe for disaster.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> The only thing you have to be concerned about are local ordinances that may be more restrictive than state laws. Some state's don't have preemption laws that prohibit counties and municipalities from passing their own laws. For me New York State comes to mind, I'm sure there are others?
> 
> The only state's that I may find myself in are Utah, New Mexico and Nevada. Indian reservations are a whole other issue. As far as I'm concerned as long as you're a law abiding citizen you should be free to carry anywhere in the country, except for maybe a few sensitive places like a courtroom. At least in a courtroom there are armed security. Most other so called gun free zones are a recipe for disaster.


Unfortunately New York's preemption only exists in one location.....the entire state. NY does not accept any permit from any other state, period. Point of fact, if you are lucky enough to have or get a NY permit your handgun serial numbers are all recorded with county law enforcement and you must get that recorded before acquiring any new hand gun. NY only may issue a resident t permit. Nonresident permits do not exist and reciprocity does not exist. Thank you to all New York Democratic legislature members and Governors Past and present.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Unfortunately New York's preemption only exists in one location.....the entire state. NY does not accept any permit from any other state, period. Point of fact, if you are lucky enough to have or get a NY permit your handgun serial numbers are all recorded with county law enforcement and you must get that recorded before acquiring any new hand gun. NY only may issue a resident t permit. Nonresident permits do not exist and reciprocity does not exist. Thank you to all New York Democratic legislature members and Governors Past and present.


From what I understand is that individual counties will determine what type of handgun license you will receive? Some issue full carry (unrestricted) permits and others are restricted to target and hunting or premises only. And that you may only carry or possess the handgun(s) subject to the restrictions on the permit.

If you are issued a full carry permit you can carry unrestricted throughout the state with the exception of New York City. You can even carry in counties that only issue restricted permits to their residents. Whereas if you live in a county that only issues restricted permits those restrictions are enforced even in counties that issue full carry permits.

I believe that New York's draconian gun laws began with the Sullivan Act and only got worse from there? Even worse than that when Democrats gained complete control of the legislature and executive mansion. The Republicans at one time held the state senate but now it too has fallen to the Democrats. Not that it mattered when a bunch of them were RINO's.

I like to keep up with state's that have oppressive gun laws, New York's being the worst. As I don't want to see that happen here. What you don't know can indeed kick you in the ass if they attempt to pass them in less restrictive state's. You can get the word out and drum up enough opposition to have at least a fighting chance against them.

When I mentioned preemption laws like we have here in Arizona no county or municipality can pass more restrictive gun laws than the state. In other word's we have uniform gun laws throughout the state. As a Constitutional Carry state residents who are not prohibited by federal law from possessing firearms can legally carry either open or concealed anywhere in the state including major cities.

The only exception is on the Indian reservations. They are for all intents and purposes a nation unto themselves. They have their own laws and have their own tribal police. You can travel through them while armed providing you're on a state or federal highway and just passing through. Once you get off or have to stop for any reason all bets are off. To be safe I stay out of them altogether. But if you have to go through there, for God's sake obey all traffic laws and make sure everything on your vehicle is in working order. It's not a place where you'd want to get stopped for any reason. Especially if you are armed, lawfully or not, especially not.


*Arizona gun laws - Frontier Carry*
www.frontiercarry.org/arizona.html
National Forest and Bureau of Land Management (BLM) lands in Arizona have no ban on the carry of firearms except guns are prohibited in the San Pedro Riparian National ConservationArea. Indian Reservations Firearm carry on Indian reservations is a gray area. Reservations can make their own laws regarding possession and carry of firearms.
*Arizona Gun Laws: On Native American Reservations, How Do ...*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/arizona-gun-laws...
Dec 21, 2014 · A A While Arizona gun laws allow for the open and concealed carry of handguns without a permit, rules vary greatly in the state's many Indian reservations. Arizona state statues generally call for conformity. Arizona gun laws restrict cities, towns, and counties from enacting any rules that are more restrictive than state statutes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> The only exception is on the Indian reservations. They are for all intents and purposes a nation unto themselves. They have their own laws and have their own tribal police. You can travel through them while armed providing you're on a state or federal highway and just passing through. Once you get off or have to stop for any reason all bets are off. To be safe I stay out of them altogether. But if you have to go through there, for God's sake obey all traffic laws and make sure everything on your vehicle is in working order. It's not a place where you'd want to get stopped for any reason. Especially if you are armed, lawfully or not, especially not.
> .


Thanks - good to know. I almost took a road trip to AZ a few years ago. And no matter which way I planned it, I could not avoid a reservation. And, I was wondering what I was gonna do about the gun issue. That is good info.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Having lived in AZ. now since 1984, we've traveled thru a lot of reservations, and when on the road, I am always armed. 

Never a problem or issue. Never been stopped at all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks - good to know. I almost took a road trip to AZ a few years ago. And no matter which way I planned it, I could not avoid a reservation. And, I was wondering what I was gonna do about the gun issue. That is good.


About 25% of Arizona's land is on the reservation. The largest is the Hopi/Navajo Nation in the northeast section of the state. It cuts into the northwest corner of New Mexico and the southeast corner of Utah. 40 is a major interstate that goes through portions of it. The other major interstate's are 10 and 8 in the southern part of the state. 17 goes from Flagstaff to Phoenix and 19 goes from Tucson to Nogales. They're patrolled by the Arizona State Troopers and maintained by AZDOT. If you stay on the interstates you won't have any issues with the tribal police if you're stopped for any reason or breakdown.

State roads (SR) that go through the reservations are indeed a gray area as that article I supplied suggests. I've been on some of those roads and have seen tribal police on them. I believe that they can stop you for any traffic violations or respond to an accident. But then turn the matter over to state troopers who I believe has jurisdiction on those roads.

I too have driven through them while armed and have never been stopped. Had I been stopped for any reason by tribal police on a state road? I really don't know what would have happened if they discovered that I was armed? I don't want to find out, so I stay out of the reservations altogether. I've seen what I wanted to see there and have no reason to go back.


----------



## Deniece.R1987 (May 3, 2020)

You guys are super helpful! Thank you all! I was able to find some courses in the area that qualify. Can't wait to get my packet submitted and wait out the long wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Deniece.R1987 said:


> You guys are super helpful! Thank you all! I was able to find some courses in the area that qualify. Can't wait to get my packet submitted and wait out the long wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome!

Hopefully you won't have to wait that long. When I received mine the wait wasn't that long. But you never know now with all of this Covid-19 crap going on? But in the meantime since you don't need a permit to possess a handgun or to carry it either open or concealed. You can go out and buy the handgun of your choice if you haven't already. Then just find a place where you can go out and practice if you have no prior experience shooting a handgun.

I'd suggest getting a 9mm semi auto if it's your first handgun. Some would recommend a revolver but they have long heavier triggers that take longer to master when shooting in double action. In a self defense situation more than likely you'll be shooting double action. You might want to find a place where you can rent and try out different guns to see which one is right for you.


----------

